
8 Things I Wish I Knew When Starting My First Business - AndrewWarner
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/05/05/8-things-i-wish-i-knew-when-starting-my-first-business/
======
martey
I found his advice about "hiring a law firm" interesting (see also
[http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/05/05/8-things-i-wish-i-
knew...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/05/05/8-things-i-wish-i-knew-when-
starting-my-first-business/#comment-47424) ), but I could not help wondering
if it was a bit overkill, especially since I have seen a lot of advice here
that suggests that most small companies do not need legal representation,
especially when they are just starting out. Is legal counsel an unnecessary
expense for a new company, or a necessity?

